# Help building a footswitch!



## rpurdue (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey all. It's a long shot but maybe someone here can help my amateur self hahaha. I have an amp that has 1/4 ins for the following commands :
1) Master Volume 1/Master Volume 2
2) Channel 1 rhythm /Channel 2 lead
3) Channel 1 Clean/Overdrive

I'm trying to build a footswitch with 2 buttons. Button one will select clean or overdrive on channel one AND when i select overdrive it will ALSO select master 2. Footswitch 2 will select channel one or two but when it selects channel 2 i want it to also select the same master as channel one overdrive. Basically it doesn't matter which master is selected with either switch as long as it's the SAME for channel one overdrive and Channel 2. It must also switch the master back to the Channel one clean when i go from channel 2 to channel one. I've wired it up and got it to work but it's in reverse. Footswitch one selects master 2 when i select overdrive which is correct. But when i hit footswitch 2 to go to the lead channel it selects master one. For the life of me i can't figure it out! Ive attached a couple diagrams. Any help would be much appreciated. 
This is a diagram of how it's wired now

And a blank


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rpurdue said:


> Hey all. It's a long shot but maybe someone here can help my amateur self hahaha. I have an amp that has 1/4 ins for the following commands :
> 1) Master Volume 1/Master Volume 2
> 2) Channel 1 rhythm /Channel 2 lead
> 3) Channel 1 Clean/Overdrive
> ...


I stated to read this at 6:30 a.m. while having my first coffee. I read the rest of the new posts in the forum and am back to this thread ...with a second cup of coffee.

I am going to take what you wrote and try and "break it down" to help my old brain grasp this.

.......................................................................................................................................

I'm trying to build a footswitch with 2 Switches: 

Switch #1 ..Selects clean OR overdrive on Channel #1
AND when I select overdrive it will ALSO select Master #2. 

Switch #2 ...Selects Channel #1 OR Channel #2
When it selects Channel #2, I want it to also select the same master as Channel #1 overdrive.

Basically it doesn't matter which Master (#1 or #2) is selected with either Switch # 1 OR Switch #2 as long as it's the SAME for Channel #1 overdrive and Channel #2. 

It must also switch the Master back to the Channel #1 clean when I go from Channel #2 to Channel #1. 

*I've wired it up and got it to work but it's in reverse. *
Switch#1 selects Master #2 when I select overdrive ....*which is correct.* 

*But* when I hit Switch #2 to go to the lead Channel #2 (?) it selects Master #1. 

.....................................................................................................................................

What type of switches are you using?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rpurdue (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Dave. Thanks for the reply. I'm just using standard latching switches from an amp footswitch


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rpurdue said:


> Hi Dave. Thanks for the reply. I'm just using standard latching switches from an amp footswitch


I am not that skilled with switching circuits to be able to give you an answer. 

How many terminals are available on each switch? 
Somehow, I think this is going to be important to know.

I am hoping other GC forum members see this thread soon and solve the problem for you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Dave is correct, you will probably need to use switches with 6 terminals (DPDT). It would be very helpful to know the model of the amp this is for. Photos of what you have built so far would also help.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Dave is correct, you will probably need to use switches with 6 terminals (DPDT). It would be very helpful to know the model of the amp this is for. Photos of what you have built so far would also help.


Thanks jb welder.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rpurdue (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! You were entirely correct. I needed DPDT switches! I got it working after that. Cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rpurdue said:


> Thanks guys! You were entirely correct. I needed DPDT switches! I got it working after that. Cheers


Congrats !!

Cheers

Dave


----------

